# Temporizador 20 horas



## Fabio Rojas (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola amigos de la comunidad, pido ayuda a quien me pueda dar información sobre como realizar un temporizador para un circuito sencillo, solo necesito que el temporizador dure un periodo de 20 horas, y el otro de 4 horas, para tener un día completo, agradezco su ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola Fabio ,hace unos dias publiqué en el foro un circuito de un cargador de baterias con un 4060 ,la duración era de 15 horas ,pero es muy facil aumentarlo a 24 HORAS,busca en el foro no recuerdo en cual de ellos lo publiqué. Si dudas vuelve a pedir ayuda.


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

Encontre el Proyecto.. utilize un 555 (Monoestable).  


En R1 utiliza un valor de 15KΩ.. (para 20 Hs) y en R2 un valor de 2.2MΩ (para 4 Hs) y el capacitor C1 es de 4700µF.   




Espero que lo puedas Armar..


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

Querias un temporizador de 24 H.. en caso de que sea asi.. sustitui R1 y R2.. Coloca un Nuevo Resistor (R1 y R2 ya no estan mas) de un valor de 180MΩ. 


Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2009)

venado_bike dijo:
			
		

> Querias un temporizador de 24 H.. en caso de que sea asi.. sustitui R1 y R2.. Coloca un Nuevo Resistor (R1 y R2 ya no estan mas) de un valor de 180MΩ.


Edita tus comentarios en lugar de agregar nuevos.

1) ¿ Donde piensas conseguir una resistencia de 180 MΩ ?
2) No estas considerando las propias perdidas del electrolítico que son de mayor importancia que la resistencia de carga 

Mira este datasheet *CD4060* esta es la solución habitual para temporizaciones largas


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 3, 2009)

se me fue de la mano.. nose en que estaba pensando.. jeje..


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Mar 4, 2009)

Para controlar periodos largos como horas el mètodo mas recomendable es generar un pulso de un segundo y utilizar la cadena de divisores de un reloj digital , dividir entre 60 nos da minutos , dividiendo esta salida entre 60 nos darà horas y dividiendo horas entre 24 nos darà dias.
Otra opciòn un poco menos precisa pero màs econòmica y pequeña es usar el 4060.El Cmos 4060 es un contador binario de 14 pines con construido con un oscilador interno para generar la base de tiempos. El oscilador consiste en  dos inversores conectados con los pines 9,  10 y 11;  su frecuencia es fijada por R3, y R4; C3.El led verde flashea  mientras que el oscilador esté funcionando: y el circuito integrado  cuenta el número de oscilaciones. Aunque sea un contador de  14 patas, no todos los pines son accesibles. 
Los que pueden ser conectados se muestran en el dibujo. Ajustando la frecuencia del oscilador se puede fijar la longitud de tiempo que toma para que pase a ALTO cualquier salida dada. Esta salida entonces excita el transistor el cuál hace funcionar el relay. Al mismo tiempo, D1 para la cuenta inhabilitando el oscilador. 
El condensador C3 debe  idealmente ser no polarizado; pero un electrolítico comùn trabajará, con tal que no tenga muchas fugas inversas. Alternativamente, se puede simular un condensador no-polarizado de 10uF conectando dos condensadores 22uF como se muestra en la figura. Usando el mètodo de ensayo y el error encontrar un periodo largo sería muy tedioso.

Una mejor solución es utilizar las tablas apròximadas proporcionadas; y calcular el tiempo requerido  para pasar a ALTO el Pin 7.  
 Por ejemplo, si usted quiere un período de 9 horas, la tabla demuestra que usted puede utilizar la salida en el Pin 2. El   Pin 2 pasará a ALTO después de 9 x 60 x 60 = 32 400 segundos. La tabla  le dice que divida esto por 512; obteniendo  cerca de 63 segundos. Se ajustar R4 de modo que el LED amarillo se encienda 63 segundos después de que la energía es aplicada. Esto dará una salida en Pin 2 muy aproximada de cerca de 9 horas. 
Para las 24 horas y con el mismo procedimiento se pueden alcanzar 24 horas.


----------



## dieghoferna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Para controlar periodos largos como horas el mètodo mas recomendable es generar un pulso de un segundo y utilizar la cadena de divisores de un reloj digital , dividir entre 60 nos da minutos , dividiendo esta salida entre 60 nos darà horas y dividiendo horas entre 24 nos darà dias.
> Otra opciòn un poco menos precisa pero màs econòmica y pequeña es usar el 4060.El Cmos 4060 es un contador binario de 14 pines con construido con un oscilador interno para generar la base de tiempos. El oscilador consiste en  dos inversores conectados con los pines 9,  10 y 11;  su frecuencia es fijada por R3, y R4; C3.El led verde flashea  mientras que el oscilador esté funcionando: y el circuito integrado  cuenta el número de oscilaciones. Aunque sea un contador de  14 patas, no todos los pines son accesibles.
> Los que pueden ser conectados se muestran en el dibujo. Ajustando la frecuencia del oscilador se puede fijar la longitud de tiempo que toma para que pase a ALTO cualquier salida dada. Esta salida entonces excita el transistor el cuál hace funcionar el relay. Al mismo tiempo, D1 para la cuenta inhabilitando el oscilador.
> El condensador C3 debe  idealmente ser no polarizado; pero un electrolítico comùn trabajará, con tal que no tenga muchas fugas inversas. Alternativamente, se puede simular un condensador no-polarizado de 10uF conectando dos condensadores 22uF como se muestra en la figura. Usando el mètodo de ensayo y el error encontrar un periodo largo sería muy tedioso.
> ...



oye como debe ser el relay,sus conexiones y si lo quiero conectar a un motor,el rele que viene especificado en el circuito no lo encontre y me dieron este ....
http://www.sunhold.com/ras2.html
pero no se si sea el indicado para este circuito porque lo he experimentado y no hay conmutacion por parte del rele,.......


----------



## gustavoelard007 (Abr 22, 2010)

Te apoyo amigo yo tambien lo he probado pero no funciona el rele

hola amigos quisiera hacer un temporizador para controlar el modem de mi computadora que solamente trabaje 21 horas y 3 horas apagado ayuda porfavor


----------



## dieghoferna (May 7, 2010)

gustavoelard007 dijo:


> Te apoyo amigo yo tambien lo he probado pero no funciona el rele
> 
> hola amigos quisiera hacer un temporizador para controlar el modem de mi computadora que solamente trabaje 21 horas y 3 horas apagado ayuda porfavor



investigando me dicuenta de que la flecha de "range" tienes que enviarla al pin correspondiente al tiempo que buscas...... por ejemplo escogiste el de 24hrs entonces calculas, ajustas el encendido del led y donde esta la flrcha range envias a el pin 3 y deberia dispararse el rele...........


----------



## idem258 (Sep 25, 2011)

no entiendo, o sea que el led indica cuando el rele esta activaado?
pero se tiene q conectar la flecha "range" al pin deseado para que funcione?
o de todas maneras el led se activara aunque el rele no?
expliquen por favor

no, ya voy entendiendo... o sea, por ejemplo.. yo quiero 3 horas, entonces me fijo en que pin se encuentran las 3 horas( pin 1)
multiplico 3*60*60
resultado=1080 lo divido entre el valor de la tabla2(pin1): 1080/256
me da=42.18

Ese sera el tiempo q debe estar encendido el led para que me de una temporizacion de 3 horas?


----------



## idem258 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Timing/24hour.htm


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 16, 2015)

Alguien me explica la parte de la alimentación? Es con fuente partida y por eso tiene +ve - ve y masa? Porque vi un video adonde solo usaba una batería de 9v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2015)

DJ-AS dijo:


> Alguien me explica la parte de la alimentación? Es con fuente partida y por eso tiene +ve - ve y masa? Porque vi un video adonde solo usaba una batería de 9v.



Es fuente simple, -Ve y GND en este caso son lo mismo


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 16, 2015)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, siempre tan atento y veloz ud. =)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 27, 2019)

Una consulta, tendría que hacer las 2 versiones de este timer si quiero por ejemplo, Encender ciclicamente un aparato por 6 horas y que se apague por 1 minuto?

Tengo un grupo de Access Point que necesitan reiniciarse cada 6 horas, el reset debe tardar al menos entre 10 segundos y 1 minuto como máximo. Hay alguna forma de adaptarlo usando este timer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Una consulta, tendría que hacer las 2 versiones de este timer si quiero por ejemplo, Encender ciclicamente un aparato por 6 horas y que se apague por 1 minuto?
> 
> Tengo un grupo de Access Point que necesitan reiniciarse cada 6 horas, el reset debe tardar al menos entre 10 segundos y 1 minuto como máximo. Hay alguna forma de adaptarlo usando este timer?


La misma solución que se comenté antes, un temporizador "largo" con un *CD4060 *(Oscilador + contador), le agregas un segundo temporizador (Por ejemplo 555) que de el Tempo de reset

Mira el esquema que publicó *Jorge Flores Vergaray*


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2019)

yo es que temporizadores analógicos de mas de un minuto o dos no los visualizo.
Serán baratos y sencillos pero su ajuste es una plaga.
¿Que sentido tiene hacer cinco o seis ajustes hasta que cuadre a 24h? ¿En serio alguien cree medianamente aceptable estar una semana ajustando?
Para mas de 1h temporizdores digitales programables digitalmente, para mas de unos pocos minutos, también.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2019)

Again , se llama comercialmente : "Timer Doble"


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2019)

No hace falta hacer tales ajustes, simplemente ajustas adecuadamente la base en el tiempo presiso, el resto es solo cuenta.
Lo digo por haber echo muchos de esos de esa misma forma y sin problemas, eso de estar una semana ajustando jamás lo estuve.
Solo el puede pasar a un novato, no a quién sabe trabajar..


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 29, 2019)

Ean donde va el pulsador de Reset, ahí se puede poner el NE555 supongo, para poder hacer el reinicio, pero tendría que hacerlo con un relay de doble tiro para que mientras reinicia el contador, también desconecte por unos segundos la corriente eléctrica o me equivoco?
Si indicas que no le sucede a quien sabe trabajar, entonces deberías de apoyar a los novatos con algunas sugerencias o procedimientos para contar de manera más rápida que gastar horas o días, ya que veo que indicas que sabes hacerlo pero no veo que aportes alguna indicación o sugerencia. 



pandacba dijo:


> No hace falta hacer tales ajustes, simplemente ajustas adecuadamente la base en el tiempo presiso, el resto es solo cuenta.
> Lo digo por haber echo muchos de esos de esa misma forma y sin problemas, eso de estar una semana ajustando jamás lo estuve.
> Solo el puede pasar a un novato, no a quién sabe trabajar..


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 29, 2019)

Encontré uno que hace lo mismo, pero adiciona 2 integrados NE555, para que cuente hasta 36 horas (me interesa más que lo haga hasta 6 horas) y que desconecte desde 2.4 segundos (47 segundos es la segunda escala y me interesa) hasta 8 minutos. Emplea dos Cmos CD4040 y CD4017.

*El autor es Newton C. Braga*.
esta es la web:
Tempo 36 – Temporizador Hasta 36 Horas (ART188S)

*Aquí expongo el circuito.*













*La placa PCB:*





*Las tablas de tempo:
Primer Temporizador, Largo (Inicio del conteo que puede usarse para activación)*





*Segundo Temporizador, corto (el que se puede usar para desactivar)*





*Los materiales:*


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2019)

Con el CD 4541 podes hacer con un solo CI lo del tiempo largo, es muy práctico y es programable


----------

